# extra sub......



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. I have an Onkyo HTR590 running my garage setup. I have two infinity sm152's, sony center and surrounds and an Onkyo sub. Sounds great....but I would like a little extra bass without having to go out and buy another 100-300 sub. I have an 8 inch sub that came with a jbl surround system I bought. It is just sitting there in the garage. I know many people say not to connect a 10 inch sub with an 8 inch or a 12 inch with a 10 inch. BUT aside from that.....if I wanted to hook it up and hear how it sounds...how would i go about it. 

The problem is the 8 inch does not have an rca connection....only the black and red wire connection. My onkyo sub is connected via the rca sub connection....(lfe I think its called). So how would i connect that 8 incher? Thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

the sub is a sub 135p (jbl)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me that the sub is not powered so you would need an amp between the receiver and the sub.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ok. thats what i figured. thx.


----------

